# my kg 381 jalabert frame is fine!



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

I know you've just been waiting on the edge of your seat for this news. I noted in a thread I started (What year is my KG 381?) that my lbs found what they thought was a crack in the seat tube. It turned out to be nothing, at least in the seat tube. The Look seatpost had been crushed by the binder bolt. Veltech replaced the seatpost and supplied a new style binder bolt which should make things okay, but we'll see how it goes. I was kinda hopin' for a new frame out of the deal (what might it have been, I wonder), but I'm happy, after three weeks of riding my commuter on weekends, to have my bike back. 

By the way, weighed it at the shop: 16 pounds, 12 ounces for a 60 cm frame, full dura ace, Easton EM 90 stem, EC 90 bars, Selle San Marco Aspide Arrowhead Ti saddle, Look 5.1 pedals and Ritchey hubs and wds wheels with bladed spokes.


----------

